# [Open] Looking for some Weight gain/Inflation RP



## Ravit (Oct 17, 2020)

Hello there!

I'm looking for meanwhile a few years, and I'm kinda unable to find people / or at least someone who is really interested in weight gain (and similar) stuff.
Usually, roleplay stuff I'm mainly looking for is weight gain (obviously), hyper, vore, popping, un/willing, and also sometimes micro (macro?) but I'm also very flexible and there are only a few things I say no to.

It's a huge plus for me if someone is a herm, but I also play FxM and MxM.
Required for me is only that I'm the feedee.

Mainly I play on Telegram or Discord! Name: Glurex | Ravit

~ English is btw. not my native language so... there are sometimes probably a few grammar mistakes!


----------



## DDdiamonddog99 (Aug 12, 2021)

This looks interesting. Can I join?


----------



## Ravit (Aug 17, 2021)

DDdiamonddog99 said:


> This looks interesting. Can I join?


Well, just add me on telegram or dc if you want to know more (well firstly anyways private message here)


----------



## DDdiamonddog99 (Aug 17, 2021)

What’s your telegram or discord.


----------



## Universe (Mar 23, 2022)

Can I join


----------



## Ravit (Jun 18, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Ravit (Oct 15, 2022)

Bump


----------

